# 125 gallon tank.



## Ethans Fish (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi- I have a bunch of cichlid tanks and one of them just started leaking. I was thinking about getting a 125 gallon. Would I be able to run just a few big sponge filters on them. If not, what is the cheapest way to filter it? It will be used for a grow out tank for a few fish. Or I have an extra 40-gallon breeder. Could I put a pump in the 125 and one in the 40 breeder and use it as a sump.


----------



## Kwik-3-Mart (Oct 5, 2021)

The 40 is a great sump for the 125. You only need one pump though since gravity will feed downwards. Sumps are a learning experience, but the best way to filter!

Start here to figure out how to get the overflow which is the only really hard part:Reef Tank Plumbing Guides - gmacreef

Then look here for simple sump designs:





8.6.7. Foam Sump







aquariumscience.org





enjoy!


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

A sump is the way to go. Depending on what type of stand you utilize a 40 gallon may not fit inside the stand, I ran into this issue with my 125. The problem was easily solved however, I used a 55 gallon tank for my sump which fit nicely in my stand.


----------



## Ethans Fish (Jan 4, 2022)

Ok thanks. I will look into it. Would I be able to run a 125 or 150 in just big sponge filters?


----------



## Ethans Fish (Jan 4, 2022)

If I am going to do a sump what size tubing and bulkheads would be the best for it?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Ethans Fish said:


> Ok thanks. I will look into it. Would I be able to run a 125 or 150 in just big sponge filters?


I ran a 120g with a colony of Tropheus using double stacked #5 sponges (one at each end) powered by maxi jet 1200 power heads.
The tank was messy in between water changes but the sponges did what they are designed to do.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Providing water current to an aquarium is also important.
But, this simple DIY-Built fluidized bed filter will biologically out-perform a sponge filter by - A LOT (a sponge pre-filter is actually part of the build).






For a decently stocked 125 gallon tank, I would build and run at least two of those things. Then place a powerhead or two in the tank with sponge pre-filter(s) as recommended by @noddy , to provide a source of water current for the aquarium, and you should be good-to-go.


----------

